# WolframAlpha Search Plugin for Firefox



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

WolframAlpha Search Plugin.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Tom. I tried it today and it was interesting..:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I asked it: What is the difference between steel-cut oats and steel-cut groats? And it answered: It did not know what to do with my input.

Looks like it has a long way to go, i.e. there is no real difference as steel-cut oats are whole grain groats (inner portion of the oat kernel), i.e. groats are the hulled grains of the oats. Steel-cutting occurs after they are hulled.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wolfram's Black Box: a biologist's take on Wolfram|Alpha.

*Wolfram|Alpha may have a way with numbers, but its ability to strip the context from those numbers leaves it only a small step from being a glorified graphing calculator.*

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I asked it: What is the difference between steel-cut oats and steel-cut groats? And it answered: It did not know what to do with my input.
> 
> Looks like it has a long way to go,


Agreed...:up: (Kind of reminds me of that robot in Lost in Space..."That does not compute"..)


----------

